# How to say hello to passing cyclist



## otter1833 (Jan 18, 2011)

When I'm driving my car behind a motorcyclist, I see them do a special wave to each other as they pass in opposite directions. Is there something similar in road cycling? I ask this because on one of my first few rides, I passed another cyclist going the other direction. I barked out a friendly "Hi there" to him but got no response. I'm naturally a friendly guy and don't want to break some kind of etiquette, but what is the norm?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

i only say hi to people i know, but i'm kinda an a**h*le. never quite understood why some people feel the need to wave to every other person they see on a bike, but whatever blows your skirt up i guess...better to be friendly than not


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

There is no 'norm'. Some people (like yourself) are friendly and some keep to themselves, but I think you'll find that most will give a nod or wave back. 

Welcome to RBR, BTW...


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

I do the hand wave and thats about it. When passing a cyclist, I drop a hand behind me trying to show courtesy.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Roadies notoriously dont wave, much less say anything. Its kind of a running joke about not waving. 

Ill offer help to anyone off their bike on the side of the road, but some people are in their own little world when riding. Usually a nod is good enough.


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

Watch a certain Seinfeld episode for the special sign...


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I blow snot rockets on them...


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I give a small wave or a smile & a nod. Don't be surprised or hurt if they don't acknowledge you.


----------



## mmcycle10 (Oct 7, 2010)

I usually go with a nod, or raise a couple fingers from the bar. To me, a full wave is a bit much, but "staying in your own world" is a bit much on the opposite end of the spectrum. If your friendly like me, stick with a subtle gesture and (as previously mentioned) don't be surprised (or offended) when you get completely blown off by "that guy".


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

mmcycle10 said:


> I usually go with a *nod, or raise a couple fingers from the bar*. To me, a full wave is a bit much, but "staying in your own world" is a bit much on the opposite end of the spectrum. If your friendly like me, stick with a subtle gesture and (as previously mentioned) don't be surprised (or offended) when you get completely blown off by "that guy".


+1, usually have to think about taking my hand of the handle bar, I am more focused on my ride (unless she is really cute).


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

i usually nod or raise my arm whenever i see a passing cyclist. i once read here at rbr to ignore or even flipped with a flying bird all the cyclists that ride a recumbent bikes. i thought it was a good idea at the time but then again, what if the reason why they are riding those is because they can't use their legs anymore? i've seen some of them when watching triathlons on tv.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Around my hometown, everyone on a bicycle will wave and say hello to you. When in Pasadena, California the norm is not to wave or say hello to anyone. They will really stare you down dirty if you wave at them. The attitude is the equivalent of "I don't know you".
So, the bottom line is different depending on where you live.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Good enough?*



TomH said:


> Usually a nod is good enough.


Is a nod as good as a wink?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I pick my nose.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

I go with the "lift a few fingers off the bar" partial kind of wave thing...


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

Hooben said:


> Around my hometown, everyone on a bicycle will wave and say hello to you. *When in Pasadena, California the norm is not to wave or say hello to anyone. They will really stare you down dirty if you wave at them. The attitude is the equivalent of "I don't know you".*So, the bottom line is different depending on where you live.


show some cleavage so we wont stare you down.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Kerry Irons said:


> Is a nod as good as a wink?


Depends on what you're trying to get out of your ride :blush2:


----------



## otter1833 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses folks! I agree. (If there is eye contact), I'll do a half-assed wave...all the while trying to look cool of course! I'm coming from the MTB world, where I guess we're just plain nicer! Speaking of trail riding, it sure is nice to start biking right from the garage instead of hauling the bike out to some remote area! I still love the trails; mind you, but getting a good workout right from home is a delight.


----------



## Dave IV (Jan 20, 2009)

I believe it is customary for all females to show their breasts as they pass.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

If I don't do the snot rocket greeting, I try to throw a unicorn at them and piss a rainbow in their wake.

(Seriously...people who are overly friendly to strangers who happen to be doing the same thing as them give me the creeps. Waving to every cyclist would be like driving and waving to everyone driving a GM car/truck.)


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

If I waved at every passing cyclist around her I would never have my hands on the bar. So I don't very often. Of course I always wave at the girls that show some boob.


----------



## LauraM (Oct 27, 2010)

Maybe where some of you live there are so many cyclists on the road it would be annoying to have to acknowledge every single one. Where I am, the roads I ride are pretty rural. I can't stand the "roadies" that cannot deign to acknowledge me. Really? You are so zen that on a climb out in the middle of nowhere you are so "in your own world" that you don't see me? Doubtful. And considering I am the only other person out here in the cold with you, on this damn hill, you should acknowledge me . . .Grrr. 

Obviously I'm still a little sore about the jerk who was "in his own world."


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I really don't get all of the pouting and whining over strangers not acknowledging your existence. If I'm riding by myself, then it's because I want some alone time, and not have to deal with people at all. Then some moron rides by (or worse, alongside) and I have to put on my shop-owner face again. Can you imagine how funny it would be if every cyclist in Holland was like that? There'd be Dutch people riding around looking like idiots waving their arms and weaving all over the place.

People who crave "the wave" are looking for acceptance. They still feel self-conscious about riding a bike, and are seeking acknowledgment and validation from others that they see as "brothers/sisters".

Or they're just blithering idiots.


----------



## LauraM (Oct 27, 2010)

PlatyPius said:


> People who crave "the wave" are looking for acceptance. They still feel self-conscious about riding a bike, and are seeking acknowledgment and validation from others that they see as "brothers/sisters".
> 
> Or they're just blithering idiots.



I don't think it has anything to do with feeling self-conscious about riding a bike or seeking validation. But, to each his own.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I make sure to wave to every cyclist I see. In fact I stand up on my pedals and wave both arms all over and yell to them. After thoroughly say hello, I promptly turn around or catch them then silently suck their wheel. I know for a fact they love the attention.Then I out sprint them to the nearest sign and celebrate like a pro.


I usually just give a nod and a small wave.. if they don't wave back it's their problem.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> I make sure to wave to every cyclist I see. In fact I stand up on my pedals and wave both arms all over and yell to them. After thoroughly say hello, I promptly turn around or catch them then silently suck their wheel. I know for a fact they love the attention.Then I out sprint them to the nearest sign and celebrate like a pro.


LOL!

If another cyclist insists on waving, or make some gesture, I'll give a nod. That's about it. If I'm riding with a group, though, I'll maybe even smile. Solo rides, OTOH, R serious bidness.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Arrrgh.*



PlatyPius said:


> Solo rides, OTOH, R serious bidness.


You haven't lived until the very person you would never voluntarily ride with meets up with you by chance 5 minutes into your ride, then decides to ride with you because they "need to get those miles in anyway."


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

wim said:


> You haven't lived until the very person you would never voluntarily ride with meets up with you by chance 5 minutes into your ride, then decides to ride with you because "they need to get those miles in anyway."


I don't have that problem usually. My solo rides tend to be long and slow. And involve PIE. Most people get bored or frustrated and bail long before they start to be really irritating.

If that fails, I can always blow a snot rocket on them.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

PlatyPius said:


> My solo rides tend to be long and slow. And involve PIE.


Unless PIE is code, that would be right up the alley of my nemesis, who, I swear, must have put a well-hidden tracking device on my bike. The snot rocket not so much.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

most people I ride with are quasi-friendly, but make a distinction between acknowledging a fellow cyclist and just some 'guy on a bike'...


----------



## TheEndRB (Jun 10, 2010)

PlatyPius said:


> If I don't do the snot rocket greeting, I try to throw a unicorn at them and piss a rainbow in their wake.
> 
> (Seriously...people who are overly friendly to strangers who happen to be doing the same thing as them give me the creeps. Waving to every cyclist would be like driving and waving to everyone driving a GM car/truck.)


Haha, apparently you've never owned a Jeep.

I'll usually nod or raise a few fingers off the bar in a partial wave. Don't really care if they acknowlege me although most seem to.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

PlatyPius said:


> (Seriously...people who are overly friendly to strangers who happen to be doing the same thing as them give me the creeps. Waving to every cyclist would be like driving and waving to everyone driving a GM car/truck.)


Ever been boating?


----------



## lopresti (Jun 18, 2010)

Hmmmm...didn't most "cyclists" start out as just some guy (or girl) on a bike? Unless yer making money doing it, it seems to me we're all pretty much just guys on bikes.


----------



## J24 (Oct 8, 2003)

I'm curious do the wavers in here give a wave to "cyclists" riding crapped out beater bikes, ballon tire beach cruisers, tricycle delivery bikes..............


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

With a song!


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

lopresti said:


> Hmmmm...didn't most "cyclists" start out as just some guy (or girl) on a bike? Unless yer making money doing it, it seems to me we're all pretty much just guys on bikes.


I simply don't have any compelling reason to regard someone tooling along wearing flipflops, riding no-hands, on a rusted-out dumpster bike as one of my 'cycling' cohorts. 

if you do, great. greet them with gusto.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Oxtox said:


> I simply don't have any compelling reason to regard someone tooling along wearing flipflops, riding no-hands, on a rusted-out dumpster bike as one of my 'cycling' cohorts.
> 
> if you do, great. greet them with gusto.


Person on a bike is a person on a bike.

I don't think any of them are special enough to wave to, unless I know them.
Otherwise, like your signature sez: "eff all y'all..."


----------



## lopresti (Jun 18, 2010)

Oxtox said:


> I simply don't have any compelling reason to regard someone tooling along wearing flipflops, riding no-hands, on a rusted-out dumpster bike as one of my 'cycling' cohorts.
> 
> if you do, great. greet them with gusto.



I've noticed that there seems to be two major classes of people passing me in the other direction; people who acknowledge me with a courteous wave, nod, or whatever, and the others who stare at my bike wondering if I'm worthy of a wave, nod, or whatever. As I'm not a spandex biker (usually mtb shorts and T-shirt) most of those don't bother. 

Cyclists are a funny lot.


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

I have one of these attached to my helmet, looks cool and does the job.
View attachment 221914


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

HIMEHEEM said:


> I have one of these attached to my helmet, looks cool and does the job.
> View attachment 221914


Dork...


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

HIMEHEEM said:


> I have one of these attached to my helmet, looks cool and does the job.
> View attachment 221914


It Sure Does Look Cool! if someone waves to you, you can point to it if it seems like they're still looking for your response. 

Seriously, though, this is such a non-issue to me. I don't care if you wave to me or not, or wave back to me, or look mad if I didn't wave, or whatever. About half the time, I toss a fingers up off the bar wave, and about half the time not. The only times I get real personable is when I see someone who looks like they are struggling, or someone who is quite heavy and obviously riding hard at which point I'll give a "lookin good, keep it up, c'mon you got it, etc" comment. That ot if I'm doing hill repeats and repeatedly encountering the same runner doing the hill, especially the cute ones had a tendency to show up tuesday and thursday mornings last summer.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I never wave because I'm too engrossed in the music I'm listening to on my headphones.

There, my two favorite topics inflamed w/ one comment.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Oxtox said:


> I simply don't have any compelling reason to regard someone tooling along wearing flipflops, riding no-hands, on a rusted-out dumpster bike as one of my 'cycling' cohorts.


In spite of your 'cycling', they're still cycling. Sure, they don't wear garish spandex and ride a billboard, but so what. Not a recommendation to wave, just a comment on tall horses.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

PlatyPius said:


> If I don't do the snot rocket greeting, I try to throw a unicorn at them and piss a rainbow in their wake.
> 
> (Seriously...people who are overly friendly to strangers who happen to be doing the same thing as them give me the creeps. Waving to every cyclist would be like driving and waving to everyone driving a GM car/truck.)



This in spades. Unless I know them I don't so much as blink at them.


----------



## scryan (Jan 24, 2011)

Mr. Versatile said:


> I give a small wave or a smile & a nod. Don't be surprised or hurt if they don't acknowledge you.


Pretty much this... However I have notice I tend to give the same even when I am not riding... Most the time if a person and I catch eyes I tend to smile and nod.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

PlatyPius said:


> If I don't do the snot rocket greeting, I try to throw a unicorn at them and piss a rainbow in their wake.
> 
> (Seriously...people who are overly friendly to strangers who happen to be doing the same thing as them give me the creeps. Waving to every cyclist would be like driving and waving to everyone driving a GM car/truck.)



Its a Jeep thing, boating thing, motorcycle thing.



I'll occasionally will wave. Some times I'll get a wave or nod back, other times I don't. Doesn't bother me one bit.


----------



## cobrapatrol (May 18, 2010)

TomH said:


> Roadies notoriously dont wave, much less say anything. Its kind of a running joke about not waving.
> 
> Ill offer help to anyone off their bike on the side of the road, but some people are in their own little world when riding. Usually a nod is good enough.


There must be some new hipster definition of "roadie" that I am not aware of. Or maybe it's just because I am from California, but I will continue to give a friendly wave the same way I have since starting to ride in the 70's. For me there was a definite kinship among cyclists back then and it was definitely common to acknowledge each other. Even now I'd say that about 50% of the riders I pass will respond. For the rest, well maybe they cuss me out between their earbuds for invading their zone. I don't care. 

I do notice that people near population centers do not wave as often but generally I'd rather make the gesture anyway.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

frdfandc said:


> Its a Jeep thing, boating thing, motorcycle thing.


Def a motorcycle thing. Nothing like holding your hand out for a half mile waving to a motorcycle club as they ride by. It's not about being overly friendly IMO.. more about acknowledging you're part of the "club".


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

We norwegians are a funny lot. We only aknowledge each other if we are doing the same sport, which might be the sunday walk, cross country skiing, or cycling. On alpine skiing slopes we never say "-Hei" to each other.

I'll even give the flat bar/knobby tire crowd a little wave!


----------



## scryan (Jan 24, 2011)

frdfandc said:


> Its a Jeep thing, boating thing, motorcycle thing.


And an import car thing, a tuner thing, an American muscle car thing, a race track thing, and a custom built kit car thing.

Its honestly a pretty funny example he chose, because car enthusiasts have every bit of the random comradery as cyclists... I get waves and nod's from people driving the same car all the time. They also tend to park next to mine or stop to chat in parking lots.
Hell, at the race track its 5 or 6 times what you would see between cyclists. A nod is nothing, I have been invited up into someones RV for a Popsicle on a hot day. 
Some people just enjoy life, and like to see other participating in their interests :idea:


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Continuing the car example though, would two guys wave at each other during the middle of a 1/4 mile test run if they both had '71 Novas?

Out on the road you have people riding bikes for fun, people training for upcoming events, people trying to lose weight, etc.

Wave all you want, but don't get all sulky if the person doesn't return the wave.


----------



## scryan (Jan 24, 2011)

PlatyPius said:


> Continuing the car example though, would two guys wave at each other during the middle of a 1/4 mile test run if they both had '71 Novas?
> 
> Out on the road you have people riding bikes for fun, people training for upcoming events, people trying to lose weight, etc.
> 
> Wave all you want, but don't get all sulky if the person doesn't return the wave.


I definitely don't sulk if they don't wave back...

But to answer your questions, I don't know about drag racing we do road racing... and yes our driver does wave, or get waved at when a clean pass is made.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

I like to yell something random like, "GORDIAN KNOT".


----------



## comanche1680 (Aug 1, 2008)

Where I live, Moutain Bikers always speak to each other when passing on the trail and wave (if possible.) When I got on the road it was a different matter. The greetings range from a head nod to nothing and everything in between. 

And its true, all boaters seem to wave.


----------



## WMBigs (Aug 29, 2009)

I usually have a s**t eating grin on my face when riding. Most people are disarmed by that and initiate a wave, hello, smile or whatever. There are a few that avoid eye contact and seem to be very afraid of the grinning lunatic. It's all fun!


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

In the small southern county where I live there are only a handful of cyclists so it's not often to see another rider, but when I do see one I wave.


----------

